# Sassafrass wine



## deboard (May 27, 2010)

I certainly like sassafrass tea, but has anyone ever made a sassafrass wine? I saw some sassafrass oil for sale somewhere, and it got me to thinkin'. I couldn't find any recipes already here, anyone got one?


----------



## deboard (May 28, 2010)

So I see a few tea recipes which would probably be what I want. Jack Keller has a sassafrass recipe, but it requires the root. I think I might just wing it.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 8, 2011)

I was wondering if you had to wait until early spring like JK say's... the root is very fragrant, all year long, and is a nuisance plant in my area... they spring up in pastures, and wood borders.... my dad used to make the tea, and put cinnimon sticks in it... we would drink it hot and sweet....

It would be helpful if anyone had experience with it?? I think i'll try it....


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried some of this wine a few weeks ago at a wine competition.I would say the winemaker did a very good job and it was very tasty. I just was not a fan of it.


----------



## hardisky2 (Mar 18, 2015)

deboard did you end up winging it if so how did it turn out


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 19, 2015)

I make it every spring, it is best to harvest the root when the sap is in the root, which mean as soon as the ground is thawed enough to dig them up. 
I prefer the roots of small saplings, with root from 3/8" to 1/2' diameter which I make into an extract Or Tea. By striping off the bark and simmering it for 15 to 20 min

I make it in 3 gallon batches using 1 gallon extract. 2 gallons water, enough sugar to bring to Preferred SG usually 1.090 for me. 3 pounds raisins, 1/2 tsp Tannin, bring Ta to .55% usually around 2 tsp acid blend. Yeast nutrient, and lalvin K1 V1116 yeast. This is also excellent if sugar is replaced with honey.

It is some good stuff and I usually run out before the next batch finished aging. But that's Okay. The anticipation increases the savor.


----------



## hardisky2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh good I got given a bounch of extract from my father inlaw and the first thing out of his mouth was wine make it happen....lol after I made green tea honey mead he's on the wine wagon and a man of few words so hopefully this I can get this going today as long as I have enough tannin left


----------

